# Rover XT133



## MagraAdam (Aug 30, 2020)

Hi guys, I have been fifteen a Rover 133 that was run on straight unleaded, so now it doesn't have enough compression to start. Is there anything I can do to get t to run or does it need a new engine? 

Thanks heaps,
Adam


----------



## ironman_gq (Sep 1, 2020)

Rings and piston at a minimum, possibly a cylinder as well


----------

